

Alan Kay at Computerland October '91 (VPRI 0629) - da02
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44Rd_qMigLg

======
da02
22:00 ...until I realized graduate students are those peculiar creatures that
are going through a puberty rite of passage proving that they can memorize 500
poorly thought out commands to a stupidity designed system. That's why they
love UNIX so much. [Applause] I was one of those. I was one of those.

------
da02
22:36 ...one of the laws of salesmanship: "The users are not like us."

